# Dog friendly areas in Cambridge



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all!

Pretty much the title really - does anyone know of any country parks/dog friendly open areas around Cambridge? I live by the Cam and am sick to death of wandering around Stourbridge Common twice a day everyday. I have a car and am willing to travel if it means the dogs could get a good run off-lead and possibly a bit of training too.

Thanks!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I live near Cambridge 

Stow cum Quy area
Milton Country Park
Gog Magogs
Wandlebury woods
are all nice places for a walk 
If you want a good long quiet off lead walk then Stow
Milton Country park is lovely for a woody walk and a coffee and Wandlebury is a fantastic ancient woods
Gog Magogs are busier than Stow but also good for a decent walk where you will meets lots of other dogs 

Traveling out a bit Thetford Forest isnt too far away, High Lodge Forest Centre is worth a trip


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

OP - are you saying that Cambridge is not particualy dog friendly?
Only we are hearing more and more of areas that are becoming no go areas for dogs!
Bit concerning!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> OP - are you saying that Cambridge is not particualy dog friendly?
> Only we are hearing more and more of areas that are becoming no go areas for dogs!
> Bit concerning!


No DT Cambridge has plenty of open space to walk still  We are right next to the Fens, i think the OP was just asking for alternatives. The River is lovely but i agree i don't walk it alot as it can get boring as a daily walk.


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I live near Cambridge
> Stow cum Quy area


As in the National Trust place?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

keirk said:


> As in the National Trust place?


The general area round there is good for walking  Anglesey Abbey is probably where you mean, not sure what parts of that are dog friendly  My friend lives in Stow and we just head off over the fields, it has the river, woods and LOTS of space :thumbup: Oscar LOVES it


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't know if this is of any help, it's got one or two of the walks Rainy mentioned

Great Shelford website


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Don't know if this is of any help, it's got one or two of the walks Rainy mentioned
> 
> Great Shelford website


OOooo thanks Rona, The Grantchester walk is lovely too, there are some famouse tea rooms at Grantchester where on a nice day you sit in the orchard on deckchairs and its dog friendly :thumbup: thoroughly recommend that


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> OOooo thanks Rona, The Grantchester walk is lovely too, there are some famouse tea rooms at Grantchester where on a nice day you sit in the orchard on deckchairs and its dog friendly :thumbup: thoroughly recommend that


Might be one or two new ones that you can try


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Might be one or two new ones that you can try


Thanks  It's a nice area if you know where to go  I am quite lucky that one of my walking friends has lived in Cambridge for a long time so knows the places to go


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thanks  It's a nice area if you know where to go  I am quite lucky that one of my walking friends has lived in Cambridge for a long time so knows the places to go


It always amazes me when I chat to dog walkers, just how many have lived here for years and don't know half the walks. That's one of the reasons I started my website on this area, I think we have 13-14 walks on there now :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> It always amazes me when I chat to dog walkers, just how many have lived here for years and don't know half the walks. That's one of the reasons I started my website on this area, I think we have 13-14 walks on there now :thumbup:


The dogs love the change too :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> The dogs love the change too :thumbup:


I think that is one of the reasons mine still acts like a pup, we never do any walk more than 3 times a week, always going somewhere different, even if some he has to stay on lead. Doesn't do them any harm to have a lead walk a few times a week


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rona said:


> I think that is one of the reasons mine still acts like a pup, we never do any walk more than 3 times a week, always going somewhere different, even if some he has to stay on lead. Doesn't do them any harm to have a lead walk a few times a week


I am pretty lazy most of the time as i am right on the Country Park but i do love a change, Oscar is really loving his new beach pad because he has always loved the beach but it used to be very rare we would go and now he gets to go loads :thumbup:


----------



## ollie06 (Mar 9, 2010)

I live by the river but barnwell/fen ditton side we sometimes park in fen dtton and walk to waterbeach or go to devils dike near burwell you can go miles from there,you can also walk to quy from horningsea a really nice walk.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ollie06 said:


> I live by the river but barnwell/fen ditton side we sometimes park in fen dtton and walk to waterbeach or go to devils dike near burwell you can go miles from there,you can also walk to quy from horningsea a really nice walk.


I like the walk along the river from the pub in Horningsea/Waterbeach, can't remember what its called, just before the Lock :thumbup:

Wicken Fen is nice too


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello other Cambridge people, where have you all been hiding??

We like the gogs, and Milton country park (but avoid on weekday lunch times, lots of miserable joggers about).

We should have a get together!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

francesandjon said:


> Hello other Cambridge people, where have you all been hiding??
> 
> We like the gogs, and Milton country park (but avoid on weekday lunch times, lots of miserable joggers about).
> 
> We should have a get together!


Yes, we certainly should. If you don't mind a trip up the A14, Hinchingbrooke Country Park is great. Massive place, lots of dogs and poo bins, and lots of lakes to swim in. My two love it there. I haven't tried Milton yet; I got a bit put off by it being at the end of an industrial estate, but I went up to take a look on my own. Will give that a try soon. There is also Cambourne, lots of areas where dogs can run and lots of lakes too.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks folks!!



DoubleTrouble said:


> OP - are you saying that Cambridge is not particualy dog friendly?
> Only we are hearing more and more of areas that are becoming no go areas for dogs!
> Bit concerning!


Haha, no, Cambridge is dog-friendly enough (if you avoid cyclists with road rage!) - it's just that this is only my second year living here and the dogs are staying with me for a few weeks so other than the obvious walks by the river I don't know of any good dog walking areas. Usually at home we walk in about 4-5 different country locations, so after 4 days of the same thing we're all a bit bored (plus the dogs keep trying to jump in the river or onto the houseboats - they're not being well-received by the locals! :lol.

Will Google Map the places mentioned - thanks once again!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, Milton Country park is on the opposite side of the roundabout to Tesco as you go into Milton. It is at the end of an industrial estate, but once you get down there it is really quite nice.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Well, Milton Country park is on the opposite side of the roundabout to Tesco as you go into Milton. It is at the end of an industrial estate, but once you get down there it is really quite nice.


OMG, I LIVE IN MILTON COUNTRY PARK !!!! It's my usual walking place :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Hello other Cambridge people, where have you all been hiding??
> 
> We like the gogs, and Milton country park (but avoid on weekday lunch times, lots of miserable joggers about).
> 
> We should have a get together!


I am there all the time wonder if our paths have crossed ?? Small world, looks like a small PF Cambridge gathering could be in order :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> OMG, I LIVE IN MILTON COUNTRY PARK !!!! It's my usual walking place :lol:


Next time you go, can you have a look if there is somewhere with a bank I can reverse the car up to? As I said, I have not taken the dogs there yet but I have to check these things out as Joshua is not allowed to jump out of the car and I can't get him back in on my own unless he is on a level with the boot! Hinchinbrooke has some spaces with a nice banked up bit behind them.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Next time you go, can you have a look if there is somewhere with a bank I can reverse the car up to? As I said, I have not taken the dogs there yet but I have to check these things out as Joshua is not allowed to jump out of the car and I can't get him back in on my own unless he is on a level with the boot! Hinchinbrooke has some spaces with a nice banked up bit behind them.


Yes there is, the car park has some banked edges 

Will keep an eye out for you, you will be easy to spot


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for that. I will look out for a little golden cocker!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Thanks for that. I will look out for a little golden cocker!


He is usually hidden in the scrub, just look out for the woman who has a lead and no dog :lol:


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Hmmm, well took the muttleys to Milton Country Park this morning. It was lovely...but dogs ON the lead at all times?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

shamykebab said:


> Hmmm, well took the muttleys to Milton Country Park this morning. It was lovely...but dogs ON the lead at all times?


thats not the rules there ??? It is confusing but in the main park dogs are allowed off lead but must be put on "by request" for example they had a fun run the other week so requested dogs were kept on. They must be onlead over the cafe and playground side but once you cross the drain they can be off. The signs are misleading though, i had a row with a fisherman about it the other day.

I was there this morning must have missed you.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

shamykebab said:


> Hmmm, well took the muttleys to Milton Country Park this morning. It was lovely...but dogs ON the lead at all times?


No, they can go off......definately!

Not sure where (Koda doesn't go off lead ) but i've seen a sign saying 'please put dogs back on lead here' so they must be allowed off - round the back, round the lakes I think!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Yes, we certainly should. If you don't mind a trip up the A14, Hinchingbrooke Country Park is great. Massive place, lots of dogs and poo bins, and lots of lakes to swim in. My two love it there. I haven't tried Milton yet; I got a bit put off by it being at the end of an industrial estate, but I went up to take a look on my own. Will give that a try soon. There is also Cambourne, lots of areas where dogs can run and lots of lakes too.


We don't mind the A14! I've been to Hinchingbrooke country park before, but not with the dog......we should arrange something!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> No, they can go off......definately!
> 
> Not sure where (Koda doesn't go off lead ) but i've seen a sign saying 'please put dogs back on lead here' so they must be allowed off - round the back, round the lakes I think!


Yes thats right, there is a drain that runs through the park, basically they must be ON LEAD the visitors centre and playarea side of the drain but once you go over any of the little wooden bridges that run off to the left over the drain they are allowed off unless specifically requested to put them back on by the Rangers.

I absolutely know this is the case because A) i have been walking there for 7 years and B) I had a HUGE ding dong with a Fisherman who tried to tell me otherwise and we both ended up in the Rangers office thrashing it out :lol: Poor Chris the Ranger, as if he doesn't have enough to do without irrate dogwalkers and Fisherman shouting in his office :lol:

They say on request because it gives them the leway when there are events in the park or if they have a problem owner


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Pretty much the title really - does anyone know of any country parks/dog friendly open areas around Cambridge? IThanks!


you could try Rainybows back garden:thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> you could try Rainybows back garden:thumbup:


LOL its not that big !!!! plus you risk the wrath of the resident Cocker :scared:


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol, I kept seeing big signs with "Dogs On Lead" everywhere, and at one point there was a sign with the threat of a fine up to £500!! 

Maybe I was walking in the wrong part :lol:. Will have a look again!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

shamykebab said:


> Lol, I kept seeing big signs with "Dogs On Lead" everywhere, and at one point there was a sign with the threat of a fine up to £500!!
> 
> Maybe I was walking in the wrong part :lol:. Will have a look again!


If you read the signs you will notice a subtle difference, some say "dos on lead on request" so that means you are ok to let them off unless a Ranger tells you to put them back on, if it sais "Dogs on lead" it means it.

If you go in the main car park entrance and turn left, walk towards the cafe roughly behind the cafe there is a ditch that splits the park, once you cross that ditch into the main ooded area and lakes they can be off if you cross back over that ditch they need to be on, if that makes sense. The Rangers are really helpful so you can always pop into the visitors centre ask for a map and ask them to show you 

Or give me a shout and i will give you a guided tour


----------



## Teddythedog (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi, this seems to be an old thread, but I was wondering if things are still the same at Milton? I've got a 6 month old golden retriever and I'm always on the look out for some nice off lead places, so other suggestions are always welcome


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Teddythedog said:


> Hi, this seems to be an old thread, but I was wondering if things are still the same at Milton? I've got a 6 month old golden retriever and I'm always on the look out for some nice off lead places, so other suggestions are always welcome


I have only been there once with Rainybow to meet her pup, but I did not like the lakes being so deep and impossible to get out of. I used to take mine to Magog Down which is between Stapleford and the Gog Magogs, almost to the dual carriageway on the right. Very good place for dogs, lots of laid out walks, off lead places, and a playfield.


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
Have you thought of Hatfield Forest which is 5 minutes off the Bishops Stortford M11 junction....it is National Trust and has a cafe in the middle of the forest...
Gill


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Any other open spaces? Am completely stumped for training ground and it's really getting me down. All my ground is either now ploughed, being built upon for new houses, or full of deranged stampeding cows. 

Found Stow-cum-Quy Fen but it's such a long walk from the car that it's useless for training. Stourbridge Common along the Cam is ok but just too many dog walkers around  .

Dogs going to pot. Have resorted to driving all the way to Thetford just to get a good session in but that's completely unrealistic to do on a regular basis.

Frustrated.com


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> Any other open spaces? Am completely stumped for training ground and it's really getting me down. All my ground is either now ploughed, being built upon for new houses, or full of deranged stampeding cows.
> 
> Found Stow-cum-Quy Fen but it's such a long walk from the car that it's useless for training. Stourbridge Common along the Cam is ok but just too many dog walkers around  .
> 
> ...


Hinchingbrooke country park in Huntingdon is a lot nearer to Cambridge than Thetford and very dog friendly. The lakes there have shores so they can get in and out and there is a lot of open space for off lead dogs. You just go to Huntingdon on the A14 and follow the signs for Hinchinbrooke House.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Houghton mill is good,the fields behind the mill are huge,plenty of weirs for the dogs to paddle,river to swim,plus loads of room for training as the space is vast.the fields are both sides of the river.its near st ives,and it national trust.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> Houghton mill is good,the fields behind the mill are huge,plenty of weirs for the dogs to paddle,river to swim,plus loads of room for training as the space is vast.the fields are both sides of the river.its near st ives,and it national trust.


Sounds like a place I need to take Koda! Thanks


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

May take Io to Houghton mill at the weekend then


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Houghton really is a nice place.enjoy it.we do take a picnic aswell.go left from the car park past the campsite,then you just follow the path to the open fields.if you go right through the mill it takes you to the other side which is a long walk by the river.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> Houghton really is a nice place.enjoy it.we do take a picnic aswell.go left from the car park past the campsite,then you just follow the path to the open fields.if you go right through the mill it takes you to the other side which is a long walk by the river.


Just had a look a the NT website...can you still get access when the actual Mill is closed?


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

yes,the carpark closes at dusk,we park in the village on the square opposite the pub.you just cant enter the mill,that doesn't interest us.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I may see about going there at the weekend  Its only 6 miles from me


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> I may see about going there at the weekend  Its only 6 miles from me


Not far from us either.....but we won't be there at the weekend as we are away visiting family.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks all!  I'll definitely check those out.

Anywhere else slightly closer to Cambridge....? Everything seems to be towards Huntingdon (and I want to avoid the A14 as much as possible!)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> Thanks all!  I'll definitely check those out.
> 
> Anywhere else slightly closer to Cambridge....? Everything seems to be towards Huntingdon (and I want to avoid the A14 as much as possible!)


Magog Down is right on top of Cambridge. You can always use places like Parkers Piece but not very good for training as too busy with people.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We live right in the middle of Cambridge and it takes us about 15 minutes to drive there, it's really easy to get to and worth the tiny bit of effort. It's worth joining the Friends group too - we've joined and I feel it's a small payment for the upkeep of a wonderful area.

Coleridge Park isn't too bad but it is a community area and used by the local school so watch your times if you have a footballer dog like mine. Plus it's a mix of off and on lead but it's usually got a fair number of dog owners there at the weekend between 10-11 of varying degrees of manners and experience. I prefer the downs as you can excuse yourself from the flask of coffee/ignore the dog brigade and go for a walk.

Wimpole Hall isn't dog off lead but it's nice to walk around the place and do some on lead training. Anglesey Abbey at Lode doesn't allow dogs at all but there is a nice walk from Stow Cum Quy, go into Quy and keep going through the village until you reach the White Horse pub, go left opposite the pub, park by the pond and cross the road, you follow the lode that feeds the Lode Mill up to woods but watch out for the horse in the first field (it'll make sense when you get there!) but apart from that, it's got a low fence one side, nice views and water the other.

Babraham, Rowley Lane is another. Fulbourn Fen was okay but some of the fields have cattle now. Here's a few links
Rowley Lane, Babraham | Wagipedia


----------

